# People who know they are going to die young



## Dalia

People that I knew had said they were dying young and it is happening.
In the past year many had told me and they all died at the age they had told me.
A friend of mine had told me: I would see my brother up later after, they were in conflict and he died afterwards.
Another told me: I will die at age 50 and he died at age 50.
A other friend  I remember he told me he was dying at 43 and he did died at 43
How was it possible that all his people knew beforehand that they were dying at such an age?


----------



## Death Angel

Elvis "predicted" he would die the same age as his mother. I think it's common. While not exactly the same, Debbie Reynolds "decided" to die immediately after the untimely death of her daughter.

The mind is a powerful thing. I often tell people I intend to live to be 127. Not sure when or how I came up with that age, but I decided on 127.

We'll see.


----------



## heil hitler

Dalia said:


> People that I knew had said they were dying young and it is happening.
> In the past year many had told me and they all died at the age they had told me.
> A friend of mine had told me: I would see my brother up later after, they were in conflict and he died afterwards.
> Another told me: I will die at age 50 and he died at age 50.
> A other friend  I remember he told me he was dying at 43 and he did died at 43
> How was it possible that all his people knew beforehand that they were dying at such an age?



Have you examined Voodoo practitioners and the effects of a hex or black magic on members? There is literally a cottage industry for the removal of hexes. The human mind is very strong. It consumes much more energy than any other organ and as we know controls all of our bodily systems. Further, we are barely cracking the surface on the complexity of it.


----------



## Dalia

Death Angel said:


> Elvis "predicted" he would die the same age as his mother. I think it's common. While not exactly the same, Debbie Reynolds "decided" to die immediately after the untimely death of her daughter.
> 
> The mind is a powerful thing. I often tell people I intend to live to be 127. Not sure when or how I came up with that age, but I decided on 127.
> 
> We'll see.


Michael Jackson did say that we will die young at 50 year old and it happen


----------



## PredFan

Meh, I remember as a kid, looking at a calandar and figuring out that I would be 45 years old in the year 2000. I though that there was no way I would live that long. I'm 61 and will likely live to be 100 at least.


----------



## Dalia

heil hitler said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> People that I knew had said they were dying young and it is happening.
> In the past year many had told me and they all died at the age they had told me.
> A friend of mine had told me: I would see my brother up later after, they were in conflict and he died afterwards.
> Another told me: I will die at age 50 and he died at age 50.
> A other friend  I remember he told me he was dying at 43 and he did died at 43
> How was it possible that all his people knew beforehand that they were dying at such an age?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you examined Voodoo practitioners and the effects of a hex or black magic on members? There is literally a cottage industry for the removal of hexes. The human mind is very strong. It consumes much more energy than any other organ and as we know controls all of our bodily systems. Further, we are barely cracking the surface on the complexity of it.
Click to expand...

Yes, the human mind is very strong but how could someone know in advance the year he will die ?
I remember to moment in the past i mean little thing was say that did mean that those peoples want leave old. a persone could sense that she won't get old ?


----------



## Dalia

PredFan said:


> Meh, I remember as a kid, looking at a calandar and figuring out that I would be 45 years old in the year 2000. I though that there was no way I would live that long. I'm 61 and will likely live to be 100 at least.


I hope for you it happen like Kirk Douglas...what is, he's secret ?


----------



## Death Angel

Dalia said:


> Yes, the human mind is very strong but how could someone know in advance the year he will die ?
> I remember to moment in the past i mean little thing was say that did mean that those peoples want leave old. a persone could sense that she won't get old ?


I think there might be a spiritual component at work, but mostly, I think we "decide" when it's time. Often, the elderly look around and see everyone around them dying off, and they just give up -- especially when it's a spouse whom they were blessed to consider their best friend. Sometimes they just decide there is nothing left to live for.


----------



## featherlite

There is medical evidence to back up dying of a broken heart. Im sure most of us have had sadness that is almost physically painful. I think when it lags on for a long time that it becomes dangerous to ones health.
The only time Id want to know is if I had a terminal illness ect...
Ive never known anyone who knew what year they would pass. Sounds kinda morbid to me. I don't disbelieve their experiences though.


----------



## Dalia

Bonsoir, all those peoples where not sick or did not have a broken heart when they told me...maybe they are sign that some could see a bit like the film final destination ?


----------



## Indeependent

Dalia said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, I remember as a kid, looking at a calandar and figuring out that I would be 45 years old in the year 2000. I though that there was no way I would live that long. I'm 61 and will likely live to be 100 at least.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope for you it happen like Kirk Douglas...what is, he's secret ?
Click to expand...

He's a Jewish alcoholic and so the Angel of Death can't find him.


----------



## Dalia

Indeependent said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, I remember as a kid, looking at a calandar and figuring out that I would be 45 years old in the year 2000. I though that there was no way I would live that long. I'm 61 and will likely live to be 100 at least.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope for you it happen like Kirk Douglas...what is, he's secret ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a Jewish alcoholic and so the Angel of Death can't find him.
Click to expand...

I like Kirk douglas.


----------



## Indeependent

Dalia said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, I remember as a kid, looking at a calandar and figuring out that I would be 45 years old in the year 2000. I though that there was no way I would live that long. I'm 61 and will likely live to be 100 at least.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope for you it happen like Kirk Douglas...what is, he's secret ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a Jewish alcoholic and so the Angel of Death can't find him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like Kirk douglas.
Click to expand...

Me too.


----------



## Dalia

Actors/Mens like him such as James Stewart, Clint eastwood, John Wayne that don't exist anymore and never did in France.


----------



## Death Angel

Indeependent said:


> He's a Jewish alcoholic and so the Angel of Death can't find him.


I know where he is


----------



## Crixus

To much thinking. If I was you I wouldn't give a shit, but to be safe I would party my balls off just in case! May be wrong, but didn't the science guys discover a test that will predict when the time is?


----------



## Correll

Dalia said:


> People that I knew had said they were dying young and it is happening.
> In the past year many had told me and they all died at the age they had told me.
> A friend of mine had told me: I would see my brother up later after, they were in conflict and he died afterwards.
> Another told me: I will die at age 50 and he died at age 50.
> A other friend  I remember he told me he was dying at 43 and he did died at 43
> How was it possible that all his people knew beforehand that they were dying at such an age?




I recently witnessed a woman who did something similar.

Her one friend was very angry about it, because she saw it as the woman making lifestyle choices that pissed her life away.


I think that it was her way of coping with the fact that she knew that she could not change her life and so she rationalized the obvious unhealthiness of her choices.


----------



## esthermoon

I've never known somebody who told me "I will die young" and died.
But one of my cousins kill himself three years ago, so he really choose his own death.


----------



## Dalia

esthermoon said:


> I've never known somebody who told me "I will die young" and died.
> But one of my cousins kill himself three years ago, so he really choose his own death.


esthermoon i am sorry for your lost.


----------



## Dalia

Correll said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> People that I knew had said they were dying young and it is happening.
> In the past year many had told me and they all died at the age they had told me.
> A friend of mine had told me: I would see my brother up later after, they were in conflict and he died afterwards.
> Another told me: I will die at age 50 and he died at age 50.
> A other friend  I remember he told me he was dying at 43 and he did died at 43
> How was it possible that all his people knew beforehand that they were dying at such an age?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently witnessed a woman who did something similar.
> 
> Her one friend was very angry about it, because she saw it as the woman making lifestyle choices that pissed her life away.
> 
> 
> I think that it was her way of coping with the fact that she knew that she could not change her life and so she rationalized the obvious unhealthiness of her choices.
Click to expand...

As for the experiences I had, all of this peoples had spoken of the date of their death well before, 5 to 10 years.
And one of this people the day of his death had spoken a lot about his childhood, memories, he did not normally


----------



## Dalia

My brother-in-law died 1 years ago, and I remember well that moment when he told me I try not to smoke too much but it will not change much I will not live after 50 years this time it Lit a cigarette by telling me this sentence it was 20 years ago


----------



## esthermoon

Sorry for your brother in law Dalia RIP


----------



## Crixus

Dalia said:


> My brother-in-law died 1 years ago, and I remember well that moment when he told me I try not to smoke too much but it will not change much I will not live after 50 years this time it Lit a cigarette by telling me this sentence it was 20 years ago




First, I really love the avi gif. Second, with stuff like this I look at it like Nostradamus predictions. Rarely are the predictions accurate and almost every time people have to go back after the fact an look at it. I feel that one can effect their helth and end up killing them selves early just by empowering the event with constant thought. For me, Death is not so bad. Sure, we go away, don't get to see all the babies our relatives have grow up and so on, but in the end dying is just how it is for us. Not griping, just saying one should put more thought into living NOW and worry about dying when it happens.


----------



## Dalia

Crixus said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> My brother-in-law died 1 years ago, and I remember well that moment when he told me I try not to smoke too much but it will not change much I will not live after 50 years this time it Lit a cigarette by telling me this sentence it was 20 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, I really love the avi gif. Second, with stuff like this I look at it like Nostradamus predictions. Rarely are the predictions accurate and almost every time people have to go back after the fact an look at it. I feel that one can effect their helth and end up killing them selves early just by empowering the event with constant thought. For me, Death is not so bad. Sure, we go away, don't get to see all the babies our relatives have grow up and so on, but in the end dying is just how it is for us. Not griping, just saying one should put more thought into living NOW and worry about dying when it happens.
Click to expand...

Hello, thank you for the compliment my signature is original ... but I did not return on the facts of the past is what I was told word for word no arrangement on my part rather surprised than those words Was really premonitory


----------

